# How to check if it's indexing?



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry to ask a really basic question, I've looked around on the board but can't find the answer, how can you check if the Kindle is indexing or not please? I have a K3 if it's relevant.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe You do a search across all your books for a word that's not in any of them--a nonsense string.  Not sure what the actual steps on a K3 are...K1 owner here  

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

From the home screen, start typing a few random letters as though you're searching for a word, such xjklds - something that you know you won't find. Move to the right to click on 'search my items' and when the results show up you should have an empty list with Items Not Indexed (or Not Searched - can't remember!) and after it a figure in brackets. If that doesn't appear then you have no unindexed items. If it does, the number of items will be in the (). You can click to see which books are unindexed. If one particular book never seems to finish indexing, then delete it and redownload it.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks very much!  

I see it mentioned so many times but I've never known how to do it before.


----------

